# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Gary Johnson 2012

## free.alive

Thomas Woods said Gary Johnson will run in 2012 if Obama wins this time. 

I guess we should vote for Obama?



OK, here!



And check him out at the Rally for the Republic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2EhAVQS2V8

----------


## nate895

Don't vote for Obama. I say for someone to challenge McCain if he somehow manages to pull this election out of a hat.

----------


## 0zzy

Thomas Woods? meh.
Johnson and...someone. Think Johnson could win primaries?

----------


## nate895

> Thomas Woods? meh.
> Johnson and...someone. Think Johnson could win primaries?


New Mexico, they just have to move it up from absolute last place to vote in order for it to matter.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Johnson/Paul

----------


## Jeremy

omg are you serious? that would be awesome!!!

and he'd have a head start, unlike rp, since he was a governor

----------


## free.alive

Sorry I don't have a link. I'm just being lazy. Go to Lewrockwell.com, and go to whatever interview Thomas Woods did on the podcast series.


Oh, ok.... I'll go get it...

----------


## Jeremy

can we have the source / link on this please?

edit: nvm

----------


## FindLiberty

I like Gary Johnson.

----------


## hopeforamerica

I like Gary Johnson, but I wouldn't vote for Obama.

----------


## Jeremy

> I like Gary Johnson, but I wouldn't vote for Obama.


you dont need to, Obama is about to win anyway

omg i am so ready to campaign for Garry Johnson!

----------


## Jeremy

didnt you say you were getting us a link? =)

----------


## speciallyblend

> Johnson/Paul


 or even Ventura/Paul,but either sound good to me

----------


## Jeremy

> or even Ventura/Paul,but either sound good to me


Johnson > Ventura

Both governors... Johnson is the libertarian.  Being outside of the two party system doesn't mean you support freedom or understand the philosophy liberty.

----------


## surf

as Marv Albert would say: YESSSS

----------


## Kotin

It makes sense.. his whole speech at the rally was him touting his record.. which I didn't mind.

----------


## free.alive

OK 

Wrong website! It's from an Antiwar.com Scott Horton interview with Thomas Woods.

Here's the link: http://antiwar.com/radio/2008/09/19/thomas-woods/ 

Go toward the end at 35: and change.

I see he does say 'think', but he sounds pretty damn certain to me.

----------


## free.alive

I do have a personal anecdote. 

At the Rally for the Republic after-party, I got to meet him (along with Peter Schiff!) and I complimented him, so on and so forth. He said he was going the next week or month to climb Kilimanjaro on his quest to summit the highest mountain on every continent. 

I said, "We really need you to run again, something, anything!" He said, "Oh, I will. I will...."

He had a mischievous grin, even glow on his face. I didn't press, although I told him I'd work for him nonstop here in WA. 

The guy is super cool, really down to earth, very certain, and given what he faced to become NM Governor, I bet a killer campaigner.

Thomas Woods may have said, "maybe," but I'm convinced.

Check him out at the Rally: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2EhAVQS2V8

----------


## Conza88

That is epic.... Johnson is pretty much a RP in his own right... a real go getter from what I know 

Johnson / Paul

Paul / Johnson... Whatever the hell you want babehhhh!!

----------


## Jeremy

like my sig?

----------


## LandonCook

> I do have a personal anecdote. 
> 
> At the Rally for the Republic after-party, I got to meet him (along with Peter Schiff!) and I complimented him, so on and so forth. He said he was going the next week or month to climb Kilimanjaro on his quest to summit the highest mountain on every continent. 
> 
> I said, "We really need you to run again, something, anything!" He said, "Oh, I will. I will...."
> 
> He had a mischievous grin, even glow on his face. I didn't press, although I told him I'd work for him nonstop here in WA. 
> 
> The guy is super cool, really down to earth, very certain, and given what he faced to become NM Governor, I bet a killer campaigner.
> ...


Are you serious?    Hahaha!  Thats cool!  Gary is my new hero.

----------


## Jeremy

Johnson / Fein 2012

----------


## speciallyblend

> Johnson > Ventura
> 
> Both governors... Johnson is the libertarian.  Being outside of the two party system doesn't mean you support freedom or understand the philosophy liberty.


sounds like music to my ears,

Would be nice to get a confirm now so we can ALL stand outside the election booth and let voters know they have a better option in 2012 start early you know

----------


## RideTheDirt

Johnson is great, I really hope he runs with Paul, unless Paul doesn't want to run again. I would gladly vote Johnson 2012

----------


## Indy4Chng

If he promised to run in 2012 if Obama won, I would vote Obama.  I love Gary Johnson.  I have been praying ever since the convention that he would run.  He would be so popular with the fed up little folks. 

Oh please let it be true!!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Gary Johnson is an outstanding candidate.  If he runs, with an endorsement no-doubt coming from Ron Paul, he could do real well.  A two-term governor is a more respectable candidate than a U.S. House member and his vetoing of spending bills ("veto Johnson") could really appeal to even the neocon wing of the party; the types that dominate at places like FreeRepublic and RedState.

----------


## AJ Antimony

I still have a lot to learn about Johnson. What's his stance on monetary policy? Austrian economics? Foreign policy? All his wiki mentions is his stance on the Drug War.

----------


## free.alive

Check him out at the Rally: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2EhAVQS2V8

----------


## Indy4Chng

> Gary Johnson is an outstanding candidate.  If he runs, with an endorsement no-doubt coming from Ron Paul, he could do real well.  A two-term governor is a more respectable candidate than a U.S. House member and his vetoing of spending bills ("veto Johnson") could really appeal to even the neocon wing of the party; the types that dominate at places like FreeRepublic and RedState.


If you are looking at a candidate actually to win next election.  He is by far are best hope.  First he was elected governors twice.  Look at the last several elections governors win the election against congress.  2) He has actual proven sucess.  3) He is brutually honest after 8 years of Clinton followed by 8 years of Bush followed by 4 years of Obama, people are going to love honesty.  4) Republicans will have the pendulum back on their side 5) He promotes our principles, but does so practically and he does so based on fiscal conservative principles.  He is a huge proponent of legalizing marijuana.  But he doesn't say "Constitution" as why to do it, he says look at reality, look at the costs, it just doesn't make sense.  That will appeal to tradional conservatives.  6) He is rich and can self-fund something Paul couldn't do.  

I pray this happens.

----------


## Micah Dardar

Gary Johnson was a good governor. He said things that needed to be said way before a lot of people could handle it. Fortunately, he was just what New Mexico needed at the time. Now he's just what America needs.

----------


## free.alive

Anyone from NM on here?

If so, please chime in.

----------


## free.alive

Starting Nov 5, we need to start thinking about these things. 

I like the idea of setting up a 2011 Liberty fund. Can we sell it to C4L and have them promote it?

Also, we should get our local GOP to invite Gary Johnson to speak. Forget the GOP, set up an event and charge at the door. Give him whatever is left over from the event costs. We could coordinate with him and others to get him set up with regional tours. 

Ne needs to have a website up. I can't find anything. He needs to start networking now, campaigning in 3 years.

----------


## notbornyesterday

I like it.

----------


## liberteebell

> Johnson / Fein 2012



I really like that!

----------


## winston_blade

If Johnson runs, I don't want Ventura running.

----------


## Slist

That's really great news. Johnson really seems great! I'll bump this thread on Nov. 6 
:-)

----------


## Thor

I think he has the right ideas and right goals, but his speech at the Rally was a bit boring in the delivery.  He does not inspire people like Dr Paul or Ventura do.

----------


## jacmicwag

I'd definitely work for that guy. He's a little smoother around the edges than Ron and that could help.

----------


## Jeremy

> Starting Nov 5, we need to start thinking about these things. 
> 
> I like the idea of setting up a 2011 Liberty fund. Can we sell it to C4L and have them promote it?
> 
> Also, we should get our local GOP to invite Gary Johnson to speak. Forget the GOP, set up an event and charge at the door. Give him whatever is left over from the event costs. We could coordinate with him and others to get him set up with regional tours. 
> 
> Ne needs to have a website up. I can't find anything. He needs to start networking now, campaigning in 3 years.


not November 5th 2008 though

we need to rest =O

we should prly get past the 2010 election (congress) before we start POTUS 2012

----------


## Jeremy

> I think he has the right ideas and right goals, but his speech at the Rally was a bit boring in the delivery.  He does not inspire people like Dr Paul or Ventura do.


Ventura doesn't inspire me... he scares me.  Honestly, when he thinks of "revolution" he thinks of communist figures as well... he's not a libertarian

I liked Garry Johnson's speech... does need to put it up a notch though

----------


## BarryDonegan

Gary Johnson should run for US Senate or Congress.  who cares who is president, if we had a congress that took its power back, and stopped sending pork barrel garbage bills and war guarantees to the president, then socialist obama would just be vetoing our stuff, and not signing the spending we didn't authorize.

----------


## acptulsa

> like my sig?


No, but if you cut the 'r' total in half I would.  Edit:  Now I like it quite a lot!


Gary JOHNSON!!!!

----------


## Jeremy

> Gary Johnson should run for US Senate or Congress.


not if he's running for president!

----------


## nate895

> not November 5th 2008 though
> 
> we need to rest =O
> 
> we should prly get past the 2010 election (congress) before we start POTUS 2012


No, we should do both Congress and the Presidency. It will give us time to build up necessary money and organization that we don't have at our disposal as of now. We can end up with a candidate who actually has enough money to compete, and an organization that knows what it is doing.

----------


## dr. hfn

Bj Lawson! 2012

----------


## Jeremy

> Bj Lawson! 2012


too early, too early!

----------


## RedLightning

> Bj Lawson! 2012


We don't even know if he's going to win his current race.

----------


## MikeStanart

I really like Gary Johnson.

However, does anyone have any video's of him during his Governor runs?

Obviously, he seems pretty relaxed at the Rally, I'd like to see him in action.

I could see myself supporting this man in the REPUBLICAN PRIMARIES!

----------


## freelance

2012? Are you kidding me? I'm wondering where we'll all be in 12 days.

----------


## Flash

I hope Obama pulls it off then.

----------


## Slist

I made a promise I would bump this thread should obama win.

As you see, I keep my promises :-)

----------


## literatim

We should start working on getting his name out early. Anyone want to create a website to organize this?

----------


## free.alive

Thanks Slist!

So it's official - Draft Gary Johnson!

Also, someone mentioned him run for Congress. Good idea. I checked and Senate is out. Of course, we should probably ask him about some of this...

----------


## kombayn

I'm more than happy to support Gary Johnson. The War on Drugs is one of the most vicious crimes that our government has committed.

----------


## BenIsForRon

We have lots of time to think about this, but at the moment I can't think of anyone better.

----------


## itshappening

I hope Johnson runs, get Terra Eclipse to build him a website and start building

----------


## Peoples_Front_of_Paul

I think a little Gary Johnson is just what this country will need 4 years from now.

----------


## MRoCkEd

When is the earliest a person can file for president?

----------


## Jeremy

> http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?i...johnsonrm7.png


cool

now i think ya just need "2012" somewhere on there =p

----------


## MRoCkEd

I know gravel filed in 2006
Is 2010 the earliest for johnson to file?

----------


## Shotdown1027

I believe he COULD file now, but why would he? It'd look like a joke. Best to wait until after the 2010 elections. 

We should try to get some more Ron Paul Republicans, or even just liberty-leaning Republicans, into office in 2010. I think we ought to recruit Steve Stockman (TX) and John Hostettler (IN)---both former Congressmen who are willing to run again and whose districts are held by Democrats.

----------

